# 7 string guitar scales for drop A#?



## Daemoniac (Apr 3, 2009)

Im looking for some. Excuse the laziness, i figured i would get not only mroe answers here, but also more help in general 

Im just looking for some scales to start practicing so i can get up some speed, and also so i can start using some different scales in composition and so forth  Also, if its not too much, some chords would be cool, or some links to other sites with chords  (In the right tuning, of course )

Thanks very much in advance, its a bt of a pain, but it will be much appreciated.

Demoniac


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 3, 2009)

Crikey, I have a link to a 7 string chord generator but I don't think it covers drop A# tuning unfortunately - Bb - F - Bb - Eb - Ab - C - F right? 

Seven String Guitar Chord generator 7 string

Can do you links to masses of info on building speed/scales but for that specific tuning I just haven't seen anything beyond bits and pieces of software you have to pay through the nose for - sorry dude


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 3, 2009)

Thats alright dude, thanks for the link though man  I should be able to the standard tuning into that there chord generator and deal with the fret difference.


----------

